

Operation b107 - Rustock Botnet Takedown - Nugem
http://blogs.technet.com/b/mmpc/archive/2011/03/18/operation-b107-rustock-botnet-takedown.aspx
Rustock- a botnet with an estimated infection count above one million computers and capable of sending billions of spam messages per day. Some statistics suggest that, at peaks, it represented as much as 80% of spam traffic and in excess of 2000 spam messages per second.
======
Nugem
TEST

